# What if I never did isolation exercise ever?



## viktor89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey guys, 

That is an exaggeration but I'm wondering if one never did isolation exercise ever what would happen? 

II'm on Bill star's program and in my week 6. Now I think I can't keep increasing the weight every week and I might need to stay on that weight until I master it. For example bench is 210 only 4 reps, now I need to do that until the week I can do 5 reps. 

I Do triceos 3 exercise 2x a week and biceps 3 exercises 1 x a week. 

Been a month on this program and a month and half before this I was doing random stuff. So two and half  months since started. 

If I start doing them once a week what would happen? Or don't do them at all? My workout in general is 3x a week like the program states. Mon, Wed,  Thurs. 

What do you guys think? Would it hurt overall performance or enhance it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

no offense but i think you should get on a better routine all together.

but yeah i mean you can def live without iso exercises. compound movements are the bread and butter IMO


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 4, 2014)

only isolation exercises i do is DB curls....COMPOUND > ISO


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> no offense but i think you should get on a better routine all together.
> 
> but yeah i mean you can def live without iso exercises. compound movements are the bread and butter IMO



Depending on his goals maybe but Bill Starr is one of the best in the business and his templates mirror that.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Depending on his goals maybe but Bill Starr is one of the best in the business and his templates mirror that.



hey if it works, it works. i just wanted to give my opinion.

but yeah, bill starr is super old school lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> hey if it works, it works. i just wanted to give my opinion.
> 
> but yeah, bill starr is super old school lol



Gotcha. Sometimes old school is the best  lol.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Gotcha. Sometimes old school is the best  lol.



oh i agree for the most part! my training would be considered some what old school, nothing fancy, just move some heavy ass weight! haha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> no offense but i think you should get on a better routine all together.
> 
> but yeah i mean you can def live without iso exercises. compound movements are the bread and butter IMO



THIS.^^^^^^^

Keep shopping for another routine.  Then enjoy the benefits iso included.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 5, 2014)

TBH - I've never done anything other than Bill starr and Dtownry recommended me that based on my goals and I am very happy with the results. (Big thanks to him) 

Other reason I do that is because (stupid reason) it has an excel template and calculates everything for me- I just go lift the weights - Done! bam! lol 

But some days I just don't want to spend 2 hours in the gym and so today I only did Bench , ROws , Squats and pull ups and that's it. 

What other workouts would you guys recommend which has an EXCEL template lol which calculates everything ?

Is it fine dong tris and biceps once a week ? Would I still be able to push more weight in Bench and Rows ?


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 5, 2014)

once a week is enough as long as that one workout is done with sufficient intensity


----------



## stonetag (Aug 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Gotcha. Sometimes old school is the best  lol.



What do you mean sometimes Doc?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> TBH - I've never done anything other than Bill starr and Dtownry recommended me that based on my goals and I am very happy with the results. (Big thanks to him)
> 
> Other reason I do that is because (stupid reason) it has an excel template and calculates everything for me- I just go lift the weights - Done! bam! lol
> 
> ...



I say stick to the program/template DTown gave you for a good 3-4months minimum. I've ran Starr's programs in the past and had nothing but great experiences.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2014)

stonetag said:


> What do you mean sometimes Doc?



You're right Stone lol. I'm only a young buck but I should know better


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 5, 2014)

there are lots of old school bbers that have built great physiques with dumbells and barbells alone.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> TBH - I've never done anything other than Bill starr and Dtownry recommended me that based on my goals and I am very happy with the results. (Big thanks to him)
> 
> Other reason I do that is because (stupid reason) it has an excel template and calculates everything for me- I just go lift the weights - Done! bam! lol
> 
> ...



Ok I was reading everything in this thread and stopped when I got to this post and read TBH (short for to be honest) I know this because I have a 13 yr old daughter who uses that acronym. Which leads me to believe you are quite young. Look all you need to do at this point starting out is bench press, squat, dead lift, over head press, bent over bb rows, pull ups, push ups, and curls for the girls. Focus on the main 3. Use the others as accessories. Lift heavy on the main 3. And ****ing eat your ass off. Good carbs, good fats, and red meat.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 5, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ok I was reading everything in this thread and stopped when I got to this post and read TBH (short for to be honest) I know this because I have a 13 yr old daughter who uses that acronym. Which leads me to believe you are quite young. Look all you need to do at this point starting out is bench press, squat, dead lift, over head press, bent over bb rows, pull ups, push ups, and curls for the girls. Focus on the main 3. Use the others as accessories. Lift heavy on the main 3. And ****ing eat your ass off. Good carbs, good fats, and red meat.



lol - I've been doing that so far. Bill starr's consists only that. Squat 3x - BB row 2x - Bench 2x - DL 1x - Overhead press 1x - pull ups 2x  in a week (all these). 

I was wondering if accessories help me push more weight or not ? 

If not then I'll save so much energy and time - if they do, i'll scuk up and do them anyways. 

I do tris 2x and biceps 1x a week now.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a general question . How  often do you guys switch your program ?

Every 2 months ? 3 months ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2014)

Stick to a program for at least 6 months imo. Shouldn't be switching that often. 

U can throw some isolation work in man. Your over thinking this. Do some curls and some shoulder raises and leg curls and shit like that. Have fun with it.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 5, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Just a general question . How  often do you guys switch your program ?
> 
> Every 2 months ? 3 months ?



you change it up when your body says to change it up,
if youre getting a shitty pump as the weeks go by, not getting very sore from the workout, then change it up. i personally change shit up alll the time. i might plan a certain workout then walk in the gym and do something completely different just based on the pump im getting in the gym. if im not feeling it much ill try something else. keep your body guessing...

and also ISO work has its place. and not just for bodybuilders. i dont think you should neglect one aspect and focus solely on one aspect. thats my opinion at least.. i think you should do a little bit of everything, and find what works best for you..

i pre-exhaust the target muscle with light iso work and then move into all compound movemnts. and then towards the end of the workout ill do 6-8 sets of iso work just to get a sick pump there at the end. that works well for me. give it a try.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 5, 2014)

Accessories will help you move more weight as long as you're using them to attack weak points. Understanding your weak points and how to strengthen them is where having a good coach is paramount.





viktor89 said:


> lol - I've been doing that so far. Bill starr's consists only that. Squat 3x - BB row 2x - Bench 2x - DL 1x - Overhead press 1x - pull ups 2x  in a week (all these).
> 
> I was wondering if accessories help me push more weight or not ?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 6, 2014)

I can remember having a hand written log during certain projects but a spread sheet seems a bit too much especially when its a determining factor on deciding on a routine.  You may be over thinking this a bit.  At this point in your training its really not that complicated.

After reading more of this I think you should follow what  Dtown suggests for you to the letter.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 6, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I can remember having a hand written log during certain projects but a spread sheet seems a bit too much especially when its a determining factor on deciding on a routine.  You may be over thinking this a bit.  At this point in your training its really not that complicated.
> 
> After reading more of this I think you should follow what  Dtown suggests for you to the letter.



Spreadsheet just calculates the exact amounts of weight and that is what he sent me. 

The workout doesn't talk about assistant exercises or anything like that just the big bench- squat - row- DL - OHP and that's it. 

But I do understand that they need to be done in accordance where they help rather than become an impedance.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 6, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Spreadsheet just calculates the exact amounts of weight and that is what he sent me.
> 
> The workout doesn't talk about assistant exercises or anything like that just the big bench- squat - row- DL - OHP and that's it.
> 
> But I do understand that they need to be done in accordance where they help rather than become an impedance.



Its possible this routine and its guidelines fits your personality (in a good way) and a good coach will recognize this.  Your in good hands.  Enjoy and grow.  Keep us posted.


----------

